# fahrtechnikseminar



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

da gewünscht wurde ein fahrtechnikseminar zu veranstalten, habe ich mich bereit erklärt eins zu organisieren.

vorschlag:

18.12.04    13.00 uhr Steinbrüchle

dauer der veranstaltung: bis es dunkel ist.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (8. Dezember 2004)

perfekt   

Was sollen wir mitbringen ?
Eingänger od. Mehrgänger, Fullface und Turtle ... oder ist das alles völlig egal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2004)

Fullface, Tk was hast du vor?
Ich nehme das Rad was ich am liebsten benutze, ist doch klar....
Soll doch auch ein Fahrsicherheitstraining werden!


----------



## dubbel (8. Dezember 2004)

soll man das jetzt zur kenntnis nehmen oder bei interesse bescheid sagen oder die werbetrommel rühren oder lieber nicht weitererzählen oder ...?


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Dezember 2004)

suuper!   

bin sofort dabei? Was ist alles an Fahrtechnik angesagt, was sollen wir mitbringen? HT, FS oder SS?


----------



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

also ich würde auch sagen, mit dem fahrrad kommen das ihr am liebsten mögt. fully ist überflüssig, denn man soll ja nicht springen, sondern einfach nur sicher runterkommen. 

bei der ausrüstung würde ich sagen, das ein normaler helm und lange handschuhe reichen. 

wer natürlich alles ausprobieren möchte, kann auch vollvisierhelm turtel mitnehmen, aber ganz ehrlich, darauf habe ich keine lust mehr, das war mal.

soll ja alles im normalen rahmen bleiben.

und wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr werbung machen. ich schaue auch mal, ob ich ein paar leute finde, die mir da helfen können.so, daß wir mehrere kleinere gruppen haben.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2004)

isch und der Bateman sind nisch da...


----------



## manic (8. Dezember 2004)

Wenn sich das einrichten lässt, komm ich uch vorbei. 

Hach, und dann geht die Radwahl wieder los.....




Klassse Aktion

@Alti: na da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, wenn Du und eric nen gemeinsamen Termin extern haben.


----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2004)

Harry coole Sache,
ich bin dabei


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. Dezember 2004)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich an dem we daheim bin komm ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (8. Dezember 2004)

Wenn i mei bremsl bis dahin zampfriemelt hab, komm i a


----------



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

so, nun haltet euch fest.
mir helfen ein paar leute, damit ihr auch etwas lernt.

achim steinert, deutscher meister trial, wm-lauf sieger in japan

gerhardt auer, vize deutscher meister trial, so alt wie ich

björn porsche, ist derjenige der allen in max. 2 stunden das balancieren beibringt.

michi wild, ehemaliger cross country und downhill fahrer

und ich harry kroll


und nochmals, es wird nicht gezeigt wie man springt, wie man von kanten runterspringt.

es wird gezeigt, wie man balanciert. (Björn porsche), 
wie man schnell und kontrolliert wo runterkommt (michi wild)
wie man extreme stufen runterkommt (gerhardt auer)
wo gute laune ist (harry)
und achim, der kann alles zeigen.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (8. Dezember 2004)

Mensch mein Jung ...... *wo ist der Applaus-Smilie*

PERFEKT


----------



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

na wenn schon, denn schon

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2004)

ApplausApplaus

Harry erste Sahne!


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> achim steinert, deutscher meister trial, wm-lauf sieger in japan
> gerhardt auer, vize deutscher meister trial, so alt wie ich
> björn porsche, ist derjenige der allen in max. 2 stunden das balancieren beibringt.
> michi wild, ehemaliger cross country und downhill fahrer
> und ich harry kroll



ach du heilige Schei** e...das ist ja die komplette Middelfrängische Trailpromminenz anno 1998...  

das ich so ein Revival nochmal erleben darf...shit - ich hab ja was besseres vor...

aus diesem Grund fallen die Programmpunkte "Blöd daherreden" und "Pimp my ride" leider aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (8. Dezember 2004)

wahnsinn, bin echt platt!


----------



## m_addi (8. Dezember 2004)

also sollte es sowas im noch mal geben wäre ich auf jeden fall interessiert. bin nur leider in letzter zeit (seit 3 monaten) kein stück zum fahren gekommen und will aufgrund dessen (fühle mich auch unsicher) diesmal nicht teilnehmen.
außerdem muß ich am 18.12. arbeiten.

naja schade, aber sollte da im nächsten jahr noch mal was gehen.....

mfg,
addi


----------



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

was heißt hier 1998. 2003 war achim noch deutscher meister und hat den
wm lauf in japan gewonnen.

und björn verdient normalerweise damit seine kohle, und verlangt nix, den guten alten zeiten wegen.

und du wärst natürlich auch intructor, denn beim runterprügeln macht dir keiner was vor.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (8. Dezember 2004)

nur nochmal ganz kurz,

wir bleiben am steinbrüchle, es wird da nicht gefahren auf km, sondern nur technik. also auch derjenige der keine kondi hat kann kommen, denn es spielt sich alles auf 1 qm kilometer ab.

ciao harry


----------



## FimaFeng (8. Dezember 2004)

öhm, wo ist das überhaupt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2004)

super .... werde mich anschliessen ....
WR


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> da gewünscht wurde ein fahrtechnikseminar zu veranstalten, habe ich mich bereit erklärt eins zu organisieren.
> 
> vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Das klingt superinteressant. Da kann ich auf meine alte Tage vielleicht noch was lernen...  
Ist das Steinbrüchle im Nürnberger Süden  ? Da gibt´s doch auch ´nen Bier- (Glühwein-)garten, oder? Ich brauche eine Wegbeschreibung, sonst lande ich in Timbuktu.


----------



## ND! (8. Dezember 2004)

WOW!
das hört sich ja seeeehr vielversprechend an!

wenn ich da bin (ist leider noch nicht ganz sicher) komm ich auf jeden fall!
ne wegbeschreibung wär allerdings sehr hilfreich, ich hab nämlich auch keine ahnung, wo der steinbruch ist.
ansonsten treff ich mich mit lowfat in timbuktu 

bye, Andreas


----------



## karstenenh (8. Dezember 2004)

Echt ganz große Klasse, Harry. Bin begeistert und werde dabeisein. Jetzt schon vielen Dank im Voraus.   

Karsten


----------



## TortureKing (8. Dezember 2004)

für die Nichtschecker bieten die Frankenbiker noch zusätzlich zum Biketraining nen kleinen Transfer vom Bootparkplatz aus ..... Treffpunkt dann 12:15 Bootparkplatz ......  DA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (8. Dezember 2004)

@hawkins und lowfat

Besagtes Steinbrüchle ist im Nürnberger Süden. An der Straße bzw westlichem Radweg von Worzeldorf nach Zollhaus, ca 200 meter westlich der Anschlußstelle Zollhaus, ca 100 meter südlich der Autobahn selbst. 

Von Worzeldorf dem Radweg folgend, kann man es nicht verfehlen, von Norden muß man einfach den Tunnel unter der A73 finden. 

Bin aber auch nicht der Wegekenner hier. Vielleicht sagt noch jemand was zur Anfahrt mit dem PKW?


----------



## MightyM (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
also ich meld mich jetzt auch mal mit an, fahrtechnik tut mir bestimmt gut  und bis jetzt hab ich auch noch nix vor 

Grüße
Michi


----------



## schlupp (8. Dezember 2004)

Coole Sache, da kreige ich bestimmt wieder neue Ideen um Sportstudenten auf dem Bike etwas zu "quälen"  

Ne, auf jeden Fall eine super Sache.    Bin auf jeden Fall da (hoffe die Regierung läßt mich am Wochenende frei)

Kommen da irgendwelche Kosten auf uns zu?

Ach ja, könnte aus Erlangen dann noch einen Reiter sammt Gaul mitnehmen. Bräuchte aber auch ne Beschreibung, sonst gibts dann in Timbuktu ein Verkehrskollaps! 

Keep on Riding
Schlupp


----------



## TortureKing (8. Dezember 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen da irgendwelche Kosten auf uns zu?



Na nen Kasten Bier oder so sollten wir evtl. mit hinstellen ...... und RedBull für Harry


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2004)

hi ihr ;-)

 klasse sache harry

ich komm natürlich auch, mit oder ohne rad. ich bin dabei auf alle fälle. an bier, redbull und oder glühwein sollte es natürlich nicht fehlen. um das aber geordnet zu koordinieren. würde ich vorschlagen wir bestimmen einen (oder zwei) geträngewart´s   

TK wie siehts aus, du und ich?


grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Dezember 2004)

boah harry da haste dich ja selbst übertroffen.   
da ist natürlich anwesenheitspflicht sozusagen.


----------



## mox (8. Dezember 2004)

Da wir uns ja schon beim Pizzaplauder ausführlich darüber unterhalten haben, sage ich, dass ich dabei bin.

Nach München kann ich jetzt leider doch nicht mit


----------



## Blackcycle (9. Dezember 2004)

Hey super Sache!  
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich's irgendwie einrichten kann.


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2004)

mit dem auto 73 abfahrt zollhaus, 
b8 richtung worzeldorf, 
direkt die erste wieder rechts,
parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2004)

Verlassen Sie die A73 an der Ausfahrt Nürnberg-Zollhaus in Richtung Kornburg und fahren Sie auf die Straße Südwesttangente (B8). Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 276 m. 

Verlassen Sie die Straße Südwesttangente (B8) und biegen Sie rechts in die Schwanstetter Straße ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 482 m. 

Verlassen Sie die Schwanstetter Straße und biegen Sie rechts in die Straße Am Steinbrüchlein ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 157 m. 

Sie sind an Ihrem Fahrtziel, der Straße Am Steinbrüchlein angekommen.


----------



## TortureKing (9. Dezember 2004)

soderle ... nachdem die Akteure ja was davon haben sollen, sollten wir etwas an deren Verköstigung denken ..... 

Ich bin massiv dafür das wir "Frankenbikerlike" noch etwas "hinstellen":

Glühwein
Bier
RedBull für Harry
was zu Essen ?

Wer macht was ?


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> soll man das jetzt zur kenntnis nehmen oder bei interesse bescheid sagen oder die werbetrommel rühren oder lieber nicht weitererzählen oder ...?



Hey Evi, wolln ma da auch hinschaun?
Allein schon der Glühwein lockt mich   
Fällt dann natürlich leichter, durch die Gegend zu glühn.


----------



## olimtbfully (9. Dezember 2004)

Servus Harry,
Saugeile Idee, do lern ich evtl. a no was als alter Klicki-Fahrer,
hab zwar Samstag immer Kinderdienst aber des richt mer scho ei,
muß die Oma herhalten.
Evtl. kann ich den Alex begeistern und noch an Kumpel.
Der Dubbel hat ja den Anfahrtsweg gut beschrieben.
Danke für deine Info,
Gruß Oli


----------



## manic (9. Dezember 2004)

ICh kann ja wieder die Riegel-Versorgung übernehmen.  *doofdreinschau*


----------



## harry kroll (9. Dezember 2004)

wow, die resonanz ist ja unglaublich, wahrscheinlich hat sowas echt gefehlt.
das wird bestimmt super spaßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (9. Dezember 2004)

sag ich doch 

.... auch wenn Du erst etwas nachdenken mußtest


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2004)

@ BATMAN
die madame und ich ziehen hölzchen.
aber ich schätze, ich hab die besseren karten.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @ BATMAN
> die madame und ich ziehen hölzchen.
> aber ich schätze, ich hab die besseren karten.



Mir ist grad erst aufgefallen, dass ich nächstes WE gar nicht da bin.
Bin übers WE in Rothenburg. 19.12 ist Hochzeitstag.

Nimm Madame nächstes Jahr mit nach Bischofsmais oder Todtnau. Dann bekommt sie DH Training.  

Dieses WE müss ma in der Fränischen Radln gehn. Hab glaub ne sehr feine Route gefunden. <- Hast deswegen grad ne Mail bekommen


----------



## anticamper (9. Dezember 2004)

och entlich mal was lustiges    ein bisschen fahr technik tut jedem gut... würd gern kommen... mein cube flying circus, fullface und panzer gepackt und ab  hab mir leider letzte woche beim bmx fahren 2 bänder im rechten fuß gerissen    wird also nix. allen andern viel spaß


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub da muss ich auch hin !!!


----------



## scaett (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe schon interesse an dieser Sache.

Aber, wenn ich hier lese Glühwein und RedBull, frage ich mich bloß ob erwartet wird das man eine Spende mitbringt oder jeder für sich, wenn er denn was braucht.

Meiner einer war nämlich noch nie bei sowas dabei gewesen.

Also komme man dann einfach am 18.12. gegen 13 Uhr zum Steinbrüchlein und stelle sich vor und dazu, JA? ?


----------



## traileruli (10. Dezember 2004)

Hut ab Harry, tolle Sache das. Schade das ich nicht dabei bin, da der letzte MTB-Guide/trainer Lehrgang ansteht. Aber wir dürfen mit Stefan Hermann an dem WE rumeiern, auch nicht schlecht. 
Viele Späße
 uli


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab Harry, tolle Sache das. Schade das ich nicht dabei bin, da der letzte MTB-Guide/trainer Lehrgang ansteht. Aber wir dürfen mit Stefan Hermann an dem WE rumeiern, auch nicht schlecht.
> Viele Späße
> uli



genau, sonst wär ich ja auf dem weg nach nürnberg gewesen    und jetzt uli: LERNEN MARSCH MARSCH

oder morgen nach münchen zum weihnachtlichen eingangtreten, das wär dann die einzige entschuldigung


----------



## traileruli (10. Dezember 2004)

....und als hasternix und tuternix in den münchner, wehrhaften Gallisch-weihnachtlichen Trutzburgen (Weihnachsmärkten) in die Münchner Zaubertrankbotiche (Glühwein) fallen, bis sich kein Holzrad mehr dreht.....
ne_i ne_i das tut nich gout, werner  

Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen. Un das mit lernen haben wir doch schon ausgerechnet!!!!


----------



## dubbel (11. Dezember 2004)

hat mal jemand einen zwischenstand, auf welchem fahrtechnischen niveau die teilnehmer wohl so sind?
konkret: sind auch beinah-anfänger oder noch-nicht-so-ganz-fortgeschrittene dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal jemand einen zwischenstand, auf welchem fahrtechnischen niveau die teilnehmer wohl so sind?
> konkret: sind auch beinah-anfänger oder noch-nicht-so-ganz-fortgeschrittene dabei?



nö du das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich glaub die Trialer sind gut, zum Porsche sag ich mal lieber nichts, aber richtig abgehen hab ich den noch net gesehen.
@Uli kommt der Herrmann net ursprünglich aus Strullendorf oder unserer Gegend? Und wir haben jetzt 1500qm³ Erde abgecheckt die in den nächsten Wochen nach Monkey Island rollen und das heisst wenn alles glatt läuft hast nöchstes Jahr in FO nen Killerracetrack, der Starthügel wird 6m hoch und die Jumps werden mehr als Dick. Da kannst alles was du bist jetzt gesehen hast vergessen.


Viel Spass


----------



## HatchMan (11. Dezember 2004)

so dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder nach ner kleinen sendepause

ich sag pauschal mal da bin ich dabei 
es kann nur besser werden*G*


----------



## Wendino (12. Dezember 2004)

Sag mal Harry, darf ich auch kommen ?
Ich meine wegen meiner Behinderung 

Roland

denn: 1 reicht ...


----------



## harry kroll (12. Dezember 2004)

hallo roland,

natürlich darfst du und petra kommen. du mußt natürlich deine geheimwaffe mitnehmen. wollte dich deswegen sowieso anrufen, aber das brauch ich ja jetzt nicht mehr.

an swen, wenn du kommst, dann bist du gleich fahrtechnikleiter, denn was sollen wir dir noch beibringen. außer vielleicht achim im trial, aber der lehrgang sieht was anderes vor.

an j.palmer jun. porsche ist einer der wenigen, der absolut ungeübten fahrern das balancieren innerhalb von 1-2 stunden beibringen kann. natürlich wird er dir nicht beibringen, wie man über einen hügel drüberspringt, das müsstest du ihn dann beibringen. aber wie schon gesagt, das lehrgangsziel ist ein ganz anderes, und das ist björn porsche der beste den es dafür gibt. und ich kenne ihn wirklich schon lange.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (14. Dezember 2004)

Für die Kanalratten und dei am Bootparkplatz starten wollen:

12:00 Uhr Schleuse Eibach
12:15 Uhr Bootparkplatz
... dann lockeres Cruisen über kleinere Trails zum Steinbruch
... nach dem Fahrtraining nehmen wir auf dem Heimweg noch ein paar kleine Eckchen und Hüppelchen mit ... aber nichts spektakuläres .... ist dann ja sicher schon spät .... LICHT !


----------



## Coffee (15. Dezember 2004)

so wies aussieht muss ich wohl absagen  

leider ist unser schreibtisch noch so voll udn kein ende in sicht, das ich auch samstag arbeiten muss. sorry. wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich mal kurz mit dem auto vorbei.

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (15. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so wies aussieht muss ich wohl absagen
> 
> leider ist unser schreibtisch noch so voll udn kein ende in sicht, das ich auch samstag arbeiten muss. sorry. wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich mal kurz mit dem auto vorbei.
> 
> grüße coffee



Och coffee, das geht doch nicht, das kannst Du doch nicht machen ...  
Und wenn Du am Samstag vormittags und am abends arbeitest?


----------



## karstenenh (15. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Kanalratten und dei am Bootparkplatz starten wollen:
> 
> 12:00 Uhr Schleuse Eibach
> 12:15 Uhr Bootparkplatz
> ...



Ich bin dabei! Wo ich mich doch immer so zwischen Steinbruch und Hafen verfahre ...


----------



## Scratchy (15. Dezember 2004)

Coole aktion - würd ich sagn...  
da wird n glühwein eingepackt und komm ich da wohl auch vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Dezember 2004)

....Shit, ich habe zwar ab 17:00 Uhr Spätdienst, aber ich werde mir das wohl nicht entgehen lassen und mit ein paar Leuten aus Würzbueg mit einfliegen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## harry kroll (16. Dezember 2004)

ist ja cool, aus würzburg. einfach unglaublich.

kann mal einer anfangen zu zählen, wieviel leute wir schon sind, nicht das ich noch ein paar fahrtechnikleiter angaieren muß.

ciao harry


----------



## manic (17. Dezember 2004)

qHarry: Leider muss ich mich wieder abmelden. Ich hscaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht. Heute ABend sind TErmine und morgen Mittag auch schon wieder.

Wäre sehr egrne gekommen und finde die Aktion richtig gut.

na dann mal frohes LErnen allen Teilnehmenden!


----------



## TortureKing (17. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> qHarry: Leider muss ich mich wieder abmelden. Ich hscaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht. Heute ABend sind TErmine und morgen Mittag auch schon wieder.
> 
> Wäre sehr egrne gekommen und finde die Aktion richtig gut.
> 
> na dann mal frohes LErnen allen Teilnehmenden!



Hier steht noch Deine Eno rum


----------



## manic (17. Dezember 2004)

qTK: Ich weiss, aber die bleibt ja eh im Fränkischen. Soweit ich weiss wollte aber Fuzzy Morgen kommen: Drück Sie dem doch bitte in die Hand.  er ist eh das Opfer das die Teile einspeichen muss.


----------



## FimaFeng (17. Dezember 2004)

So ich werde dabei sein, werde mit dem Auto zum Steinbrüchle kommen, und den Mox auch abholen. 

ALLERDINGS brauche ich noch die genaue Adresse, dann kann ich das schön ins Navigationssystem eintippen   

Kann mir die vielleicht jemand nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Dezember 2004)

Die Strasse heisst "Am Steinbruechlein" und geht von der Schwanstaetter Strasse ab.


----------



## harry kroll (17. Dezember 2004)

na dann bis morgen

ciao harry


----------



## mox (17. Dezember 2004)

Wollen wir nicht nur zur Schleuse?
dann nehmen wir nen schönen Trailweg dahin,
brauchen allerdings auch wieder Licht... hmm, das kann ich aber glaub ich net mitnehmen (bei dem Gewicht und der Größe *gg*)

ok, Steinbrüchle direkt ist in Ordnung 
dann sehe ich dich erst da Stephan!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2004)

Also, Sachen sind zusammen gepackt, Bike im Auto, wir fliegen dann mal zwischen zwölf und eins ein.  

Ist bei Euch so etwas öfters geplant? 

Ich hoffe nur wir finden es auf Anhieb....  

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## MightyM (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
das Wetter schaut heut auch gar nicht sooo schlecht aus, allerdings muss ich noch schauen ob ich kommen kann. Mein Bike lahmt seit einer Woche (Dämpfer bei der Reparatur), wenn heute der Austauschdämpfer nicht kommt schauts schlecht aus 

Grüße
Michi


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Dezember 2004)

Hey, jetzt macht mal kein Schei$. Da kommen wir aus Würzburg um bei Euch was zu lernen und dann kommt keiner?   

Ok, noch frühstücken und dann ab............man sieht sich!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## harry kroll (18. Dezember 2004)

hy leute,

keine angst, es sind auf jedenfall leute da. und alle fahrtechnikleiter sind auch da, die freuen sich auch schon alle.

ciao harry


----------



## ND! (18. Dezember 2004)

mein miserables zeitmanagement hat mir leider auch einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht 

euch allen viel spass! irgendwann lern ich schon auch noch was dazu


----------



## OldSchool (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi leute,

hade kurzfristig doch Zeit gefunden und komme auch gerne.

Wird sicher super interessant!

Bis gleich.

Andreas


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2004)

Na dann will ich mal anfangen, danke zu sagen. war eine irre gute veranstaltung. hat viel spass gemacht und vielleicht auch ein wenig 
geholfen, mein limit zu verkleinern. Nochmals vielen Dank an Harry, Björn und allen anderen die bei der Organisation mitgewrikt haben. macht sowas auf jeden fall bitte nochmal wieder !!!!!
Ralf 

ich werde noch irgendwie versuchen die Bilder und Filmchen auf meine Profilseite zu stellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2004)

tja der link wäre nicht schlecht gewesen 
Hier gehts zu den bildern 
das bild 'es geht auch mit einem' ist kein bild, sondern ein filmchen. also bitte als .mov runterladen
Ralf - Weiter so !!


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2004)

Das war heute eine saugeile Aktion! Das Adrenalin fließt immer noch durch meine Adern.  Dank an alle, die das möglich gemacht haben.

Wenn es ein nächstes mal gibt, bringe ich meine Wippe mit. Die ist lustig zu fahren.


----------



## schlupp (18. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin total begeistert von der Aktion heute.   Hat saumäßig Spaß 
gemacht. Und es ist genial so viele Leute mit gleichem Interesse zu mobiliesieren.

Riesig Grosses DANKE an alle, die es organisiert haben!!!   

Habe nur Verlust anzumelden. Habe meinen orangen Camelbackrucksack auf Björns PickUp vergessen.   Inhalt war zuletzt Sigma Acku, Schlauch Pumpe, Minitool. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wo der gelandet ist  Bin am Montag eh in Nbg unterwegs

@ TK. Sorry, dass wir uns nimmer wegen dem NRS unterhalten konnten, aber mein Taxifahrer hat gebibbert und geschlottert. Deshalb musste ich dann das Feld verlasse. Aber es gibt bei Giant teilweise noch Restjahres Rahmenkits zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Wern (18. Dezember 2004)

So will mich auch mal bei den Jungs bedanken. Sau starke Aktion heute. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei wenn so was noch mal geplant ist. 
Fahrtechnikgrüsse WErn


----------



## harry kroll (18. Dezember 2004)

hy,

deinen trinkrucksack hat torture, schreib ihn einfach eine pm und macht was aus. 

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2004)

Harry,

ich war zwar nur immer bköd labernd danebengestanden...aber die Leute sahen so aus als ob Ihnen was gebracht hat...großes Lob und Respekt an alle "Lehrer"

Grüße

Alex


----------



## TortureKing (18. Dezember 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nur Verlust anzumelden. Habe meinen orangen Camelbackrucksack auf Björns PickUp vergessen.   Inhalt war zuletzt Sigma Acku, Schlauch Pumpe, Minitool. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wo der gelandet ist  Bin am Montag eh in Nbg unterwegs



Hab ich 

Guck ganz unten rechts in meiner Sig ...da findest Du mich


----------



## blacksurf (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi Harry
und die anderen Trailer, Super-Aktion heute

Bis auf das man mir meinen Sattel weggenommen hat    
Aber ok hab mich auch echt saudoof heute angestellt, 
ich glaub ich kann net radfahren   
wer will meine 5 Räder kaufen ??????

Blacksturz


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2004)

Ein kleiner Cartoon zur heutigen Aktion:

Hier lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (19. Dezember 2004)

Supergeile Aktion!
Die Anfahrt aus Würzburg hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder eine Wiederholung!
Gruß
Andy


----------



## TortureKing (19. Dezember 2004)

Unglaublich was aus so ner fixen Kneipenidee wurde .... auf jeden Fall danke an Harry und die Lehrer ..... danke für das Verständnis für uns Bike-Daus, danke an uns selbst für den ein oder anderen mutigen Schritt den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden ..... und wir sollten es wiederholen   

Stephan

P.S. An alle die jetzt nicht mehr genug bekommen können ..... watch out Januar und Mai


----------



## harry kroll (19. Dezember 2004)

hallo an alle,

freut mich, daß es euch gefallen hat. 

lofat, hast du den cartoon selbst gemalt, wenn ja, dann hab ich einen auftrag für dich. auf jeden fall ist er sau geil, und verstehen tut man den nur,
wenn man aus franken kommt.

und blacksturz ist echt ein cooler name, aber wie gesagt, wenn wir das jetzt öfters machen, dann wird das schon.

wie geht es eigentlich den biker aus würzburg, der sich so böse daniedergelegt hat. seit ihr wieder gut nachhausegekommen. wurde was genäht, geht es dir wieder besser. hat dir die freundin den marsch geblasen?

ciao harry


----------



## FimaFeng (19. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> lofat, hast du den cartoon selbst gemalt, wenn ja, dann hab ich einen auftrag für dich. auf jeden fall ist er sau geil, und verstehen tut man den nur,
> wenn man aus franken kommt.



Ich denke es ist nur die letzte Sprechblase verändert    Passt aber ganz gut 

War auf jeden Fall ne tolle Aktion gestern, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und ich hab n haufen gelernt (auch ohne Vorderradbremse   )


----------



## OldSchool (19. Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir nochmals vielen Dank an die saugeile Aktion.

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und ich hab noch viel gelernt.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Initiatoren und Instruktoren.

Ciao Andreas


----------



## Grufti (19. Dezember 2004)

Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht, so lies ich mich gestern auch wieder zu einigen tollen Aktionen hinreißen von denen nur eine mit einem Sturz endete und deshalb ein großes LOB an alle Übungsleiter und an diejenigen die es erdachten und organiesierten. Bin aufs nächstemal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (19. Dezember 2004)

feine sache das gestern. abends beim bilderkucken die ich gemacht hatte merkte ich gleich das es der glühwein in sich hatte. auf jedem 2ten bild hab ich die köpfe abgeschnitten  

hehehehe lowfat... bei deinem cartoon dem typen noch ne brille gezeichnet und ich tät sagen des ist unser TK.


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> feine sache das gestern. abends beim bilderkucken die ich gemacht hatte merkte ich gleich das es der glühwein in sich hatte. auf jedem 2ten bild hab ich die köpfe abgeschnitten



lol, da hat tomac wieder zugeschlagen und hat den Glühwein getuned *g*
@ all
so ein Pisswetter draußen da hatten wir gestern wieder ein Glück


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> lofat, hast du den cartoon selbst gemalt, wenn ja, dann hab ich einen auftrag für dich. auf jeden fall ist er sau geil, und verstehen tut man den nur,
> wenn man aus franken kommt.



Harry, ich muß dich leider enttäuschen. Der Cartoon ist geklaut (Kochbuch Sadd&Dsufriedn) und ein bischen umgebaut. Leider bin ich zeichnerisch eine ziemliche Niete  Wie auf dem MTB halt


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2004)

So, bin jetzt nach der Nachtschicht aus dem Koma erwacht und muß auch sagen das es absolut geil war. Nur leider musste ich so zeitig weg.    War heute Nacht schon in Versuchung das Bike aus dem Auto zu holen und noch etwas zu üben. Im Office vom Schreibtisch und so....  

Gruß, Stefan  

Ach, Fotos sind auch gleich im Album...
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/20223


----------



## flocu (19. Dezember 2004)

War sehr kewl. Auch wenns mich übel mit der Fresse auf ne Wurzel gelassen hat. Aber ich wär sofort wieder dabei (-;


----------



## mox (19. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich war zwar nur immer bköd labernd danebengestanden...



*zustimm*    


Also n dickes Dankeschön und auch ein Lob an Harry, Björn und die anderen Lehrer!!
Ich denke die Aktion gestern hat`s echt voll gebracht, man hat sich endlich mal getraut, ein paar schwerere Sachen "einfach" runterzufahren und hat gesehen, dass es garnicht so schwer ist, wenn man sich nur traut ;-)
Und die paar Techniken vom Björn waren auch super!!

Also danke dafür
mfg mox



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wer will meine 5 Räder kaufen ??????


Ich nehm sie, ich biete schonmal 5 (du willst sie doch dringend loswerden oder?  )

edit:  Alex (Beelze) stell mal deine Bilder hoch, du warst ja in unserer Gruppe, das möcht ich alles nochmal sehen


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm sie, ich biete schonmal 5 (du willst sie doch dringend loswerden oder?  )



5 Euro spinnst du, das ist viel zuviel


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2004)

@harry
die cartoons sind von Gerd Bauer, Comiczeichner aus Nemberch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @harry
> die cartoons sind von Gerd Bauer, Comiczeichner aus Nemberch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


Stimmt, steht so in dem Kochbuch. Der Mann _kann_ zeichnen.


----------



## mox (20. Dezember 2004)

Aber das kleine Comicmännchen von blacksurf ist auch nicht zu verachten !!  

so detailgeträu und realistisch, das kann nur von einer Kommunikationsdesignerin kommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Dezember 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das kleine Comicmännchen von blacksurf ist auch nicht zu verachten !!
> so detailgeträu und realistisch, das kann nur von einer Kommunikationsdesignerin kommen!!


die wahre kunst liegt in der abstraktion.


----------



## Mr.Chili (20. Dezember 2004)

Soooooooooooooo

Muß nun auch mal sachen ..........Harry war ne geile sache .

Danke noch an TK für´n kocher mit schleppen.

un ganz besonderen dank an alle Glühweinmitdrinker  







an alle Pizzafresser binimmomentnetsooftim Net, am Sonntag is mei PC verreckt. Hab mir heut ne neue rolle geschoßen, bevor uns die weckla noch 
schnupfen


----------

